# How to display rosettes



## dressage_diva (9 January 2009)

Does anyone have a good idea for displaying large collections of rosettes?  I haven't won any of them for anything amazing but I'm really proud of my boy's rosettes from local shows.  Unfortunately I have no idea how to actually display them properly - I usually just bluetack the metal bit at the back to a cupboard.  However, I'm currently living in a smallish flat (stupid lack of space in London) and I'd love to display them in a more productive way on the wall.

How do all of you display them?


----------



## HelsB (9 January 2009)

I have put several strands if thin strong string up in the top bit of my tack room that I can't reach without a ladder....and hung them all along those. 

Result is a 'wall' of rosettes quite high up so it doesn't interfere with anything I need to get to


----------



## Baileyhoss (9 January 2009)

i pinned up a length of string in my spare room and hung the rosettes along it.  Now sadly, they are all packed away in a carrier back as we have moved house.


----------



## kick_On (9 January 2009)

i have them on short bits string going up my stair well


----------



## Joss (9 January 2009)

I tend to take the clips off the back &amp; then have a cork pinboard of rosettes up in my Utility Room.  I tend to keep the 'good' ones &amp; the firsts in the house and all the other ones are pinned up on the wall in the tackroom.

I have to confess I have mountains &amp; mountains of rosettes from over the years and it absolutely kills me to throw them away. I always write on the back the date, competition &amp; horse/rider combination.


----------



## jcberry (9 January 2009)

chicken wire!


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (9 January 2009)

I now have them all on string in the tack room !!! 

when i was younger i would have them on my curtains (on string) the reds in the middle then going out with the other colours !! I was so proud 

Also had a lot of my special ones in my lorry till it got stolen !!!!!


----------



## lucemoose (9 January 2009)

on cork boards


----------



## lucym (9 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
on cork boards 

[/ QUOTE ]

same here, seems to work quiet well 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 also have some on strings


----------



## huggz (9 January 2009)

2 large squares of perspex with holes drilled in all 4 corners.
Take fittings off the back of rosettes.
Arrange in a nice display on one sheet &amp; when you have them where you want secure ( I use a hot glue gun on rosette, allow to cool slightly &amp; press into place.
Place other sheet on top use clear sealant to adhere both sheets (will come apert so you can change display.
Fix on wall using corner holes.


----------



## SSM (9 January 2009)

Ikea do a nice 'box' frame that I have put mine in - look at some of the Derby House ads, they have done the same!


----------



## eoe (9 January 2009)

I have 3 large cork boards from Tesco and attach them with drawing pins and when I have used the board up I start attaching them downwards with sewing pins.  This way you can get about 70 on each board.


----------



## flyingfeet (9 January 2009)

I live in a log cabin and the endge of the logs that stick into rooms were quite rough and I was skinning my hands in the dark switch lights on. 

So now I chop off the metal bit and nail rossettes to the end of these logs... guess its not an everyday problem, but I found a useful thing to do with them and it displays them!


----------



## Tymor (9 January 2009)

I am the same, write date, class, horse etc on back.
Most of rosettes are packed away in the loft 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 but still have some 1st's and special ones out on a corkboard.


----------



## Alibear (9 January 2009)

Oh took an old wooden picure frame, took the glass and the picture out then strung 4 rows of picture wire across and put the back , back on the frame.

Hung on the wall and I can hang my rossettes on the wires as and when I get them. 

If were being ruthless I'd take them all down now we are into a new year but I shall wimp out and wait until we win something this year to repalce them.


----------



## Thistle (9 January 2009)

A piece of garden trellis attached to the wall makes a good hanger.


----------



## dressage_diva (9 January 2009)

Thanks for ideas guys.  I'm the same as several of you - have written the details of all the shows and horse/rider combination on the back of all the rosettes!  I don't have my own tack room so can't hang them in there and to be honest I'd prefer to have them in my flat.  I've also got to be careful what I put up on the walls as we only rent the flat (also my OH isn't horsey so don't want to drive him mad with rows and rows of rosettes on strings around the rooms!).  

Like the idea of getting a box frame and securing them insde that.

Any more ideas welcome!


----------



## HollyP (9 January 2009)

I pin them on the beams of mums kitchen so she can take pride in my acheivement every single day ahahha! must dig some out of the attic for her!


----------



## zizz (9 January 2009)

I put them in photo frames as they get so dusty if not behind glass!


----------



## amandaco2 (9 January 2009)

some of my favs are on the cork board in my room but its not very tidy!.the rest are all in draws wrapped up


----------



## pocket (9 January 2009)

Cork board, I take the clip out and pin, but put the date on the back first


----------



## Rachi (9 January 2009)

I have some on shelves just sitting, some on the same shelf but blu tacked onto the 'ridgey edgey' bit. Then even more going down a shelving unit on the edge(hard to explain but I know what I mean lol). Yeah, I have lots of rosettes, mostly placings(and not all that high lol,) but I still love having them on display in my room, it makes me feel good to know that I worked hard to achieve getting them 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I'll be competing more so I think I might have to get some string and nail it on the wall and hang them up


----------



## Groom42 (9 January 2009)

we have beams in L's bedroom,and net curtain wire stretched between them tightly takes loads,and they all dangle down prettily! Could do exactly the same if you have coving,just screw the hooks/eyes into the coving and then stretch across the plastic covered wire.As the covering is white,you wouldn't even see the wire against the coving.


----------



## jumptoit (9 January 2009)

I have put all naff ones including some seriously tacky katie price style ones from pc in a big bag and am going to put them behind perspex to make a filler but all my firsts and ones I'd like to keep I have in a box in the loft atm, but am going to put them on a board with my pics when I get some frames!


----------



## qwertyuiop (9 January 2009)

I tape them to the wall with masking tape in rows (1st to 6th place).


----------

